# Changer dd interne macbook pro 2011



## iClemt (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour alors violà j'aimerais changer le disque dur interne de mon macbook pro 13" (début 2011 je crois) je voudrais le changer pour un 1To 7200 tr/mn alors voilà j'aimerais avoir des conseils sur le disque dur à mettre comment s'y prendre et ou trouver un disque dur interne comme je recherche, voilà merci de m'aider!


----------



## itOtO (17 Mars 2012)

Un conseil pour le disque dur?
Celui la: http://www.amazon.fr/Crucial-Lecteu...JL2A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332007411&sr=8-1 

Pour changer ton disque dur il te suffit de dévisser la coque inférieure (10 vis cruciforme je crois...), puis enlever les deux vis d'une petite barrette en plastique qui fixe le dsique dur (attention, vis très petite donc tourne-vis adapté du genre PH000 ou PH00), tu déconnectes délicatement la nappe SATA que tu branches sur ton nouveau DD, et puis opération inverse.

Pour la garantie, c'est bon sauf si t'abime quelque chose 

Pour le choix du disque, c'est plus compliqué, ça dépend de ton budget et de tes goûts, donc mis à part le SSD que je te conseille chaudement..., je te conseillerais...
AH oui mais non! petit détail que j'ai failli oublier, 1To en 7200tr/min en 2,5" t'es sur que ça existe...? 

Sinon niveau performances, le seagate momentus XT Hybrid existe en 750Go 7200tr/min et a une petite partie de SSD qui est censé booster les perfs (vérifie sur les tests dispo sur le net) et sinon moi j'aime bien western digital, donc le sorpio black en 750Go 7200tr/min (et ce sera moins cher que le XT hybrid...).


*Note du modo :* iClemt, la mention "à lire avant de poster" qui figure dans le titre de cette annonce placée en tête du forum signifie que tu devais la lire *avant* d'ouvrir ce sujet &#8230; Ailleurs que dans Périphériques et Accessoires !

On déménage.


----------



## iClemt (19 Mars 2012)

Merci pour le conseil itOtO, mais en faite c'est vrai que pour le moment j'étais plus partit sur l'idée d'un HD classic avec la plus grande capacité que je puisse mettre dans mon macbook pro 13" (précision: le disque dur d'origine est ). Je souhaiterais trouver un HD de 1To pour mon portable cependant je n'ai pas réussi à en trouver donc si quelqu'un sait où je pourrais en trouver un j'apprécierais. Et il est vrai itOtO aussi que un SSD me tente plutôt pas mal également, cependant je compte réfléchir encore un peu avant de prendre ma décision vu que les prix des SSD sont assez élevés encore.


----------



## zol68 (19 Mars 2012)

Moi j'ai 1To dans mon MacBook Pro 15". Acheter sur MacWay.com


----------



## itOtO (19 Mars 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> *Note du modo :* iClemt, la mention "à lire avant de poster" qui figure dans le titre de cette annonce placée en tête du forum signifie que tu devais la lire *avant* d'ouvrir ce sujet &#8230; Ailleurs que dans Périphériques et Accessoires !
> 
> On déménage.



 OMG le modo parle a travers mon corps!... Euh jvoulais dire mon post... 

@iClemt:
Les deux references de disque de 1To tu peux les trouver chez n'importe quel revendeur du net (amazon, materiel.net, macway, etc), le xt momentus hybrid ne fait que 750go, mais justement avec son petit cache de memoire flash il permet d'etre plus performant pour moins cher qu'un SSD.

Après, pour le choix du SSD, je ne peux que t'y encourager, ça changera vraiment ta machine et au quotidien le gain de vitesse et réactivité est vraiment impressionnant, on peut difficilement s'en passer après y avoir gouté! Mais bon c'est sûr que ça a un certain coût...


----------



## big41 (19 Mars 2012)

iClemt a dit:


> Merci pour le conseil itOtO, mais en faite c'est vrai que pour le moment j'étais plus partit sur l'idée d'un HD classic avec la plus grande capacité que je puisse mettre dans mon macbook pro 13" (précision: le disque dur d'origine est ). Je souhaiterais trouver un HD de 1To pour mon portable cependant je n'ai pas réussi à en trouver donc si quelqu'un sait où je pourrais en trouver un j'apprécierais. Et il est vrai itOtO aussi que un SSD me tente plutôt pas mal également, cependant je compte réfléchir encore un peu avant de prendre ma décision vu que les prix des SSD sont assez élevés encore.



Seagate Momentus XT 750Go SATA 3 sans hésiter 
Je viens de m'offrir un MBP 15" Late 2011 Core i7, je luis ai greffé ce disque et j'en suis super content.
Mon ancien MBP C2D Late 2008 (que j'ai donné à ma chérie pour qu'elle abandonne son PC) qui est équipé d'un SSD Crucial C300 se trouve être moins rapide que le nouveau 
Il faudrait que je prenne le temps d'essayer ce Crucial dans le nouveau juste pour voir 

L'avantage du Momentus XT 750Go c'est qu'il a 8Go de SSD soit deux fois plus que les version précédente, que sa capacité est quand même importante et surtout il est en SATA 3 ce qui fait que ça accélère considérablement le MBP.
Pour info avec le HDD Momentus 500Go 5400tr/mn d'origine le temps de démarrage était d'environ 55", avec le XT SATA 3 il est de moins de 25"
Ensuite les logiciels se lancent super vite, bon il y a plus de rebond dans le dock qu'avec un pur SSD mais rien de comparable avec un HDD classique.
J'ai eu précédemment un XT 320Go qui ne m'avait pas convaincu, raison pour laquelle je l'avais revendu pour acheter un SSD Crucial.
Mais je l'ai payé il y a un an 375 pour 256Go et je commençais vraiment à être à l'étroit.
Là pour 180 j'ai la capacité d'un HDD et presque la vélocité d'un SSD.
C'est pour moi à l'heure actuelle sur un MBP qui gère le SATA 3 le meilleur compromis prix/capacité/vélocité


----------



## iClemt (20 Mars 2012)

Merci les gars pour vos conseils et sol 68 aurait-tu la référence de ton dd interne de 1To que tu as mis dans ton macbook pro. Car je n'ai pas réussi à en trouver sur leur site, enfin je m'y suis pas très bien pris aussi je pense donc si tu avais un lien ou la référence j'apprécierai que tu la partage pour que je puisse me faire une idée. Merci d'avance! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h55 ----------

Et aussi je voudrai savoir comment faire pour récupérer mes données si je change de disque dur et passe par exemple a un SSD de 256Go. Et que ce dernier à une capacité de stockage inférieure au disque dur (HD) d'origine de mon macbook pro 13 " qui est d'actuellement 320Go et qui est de plus presque remplit (+ de 256Go). Merci!


----------



## big41 (20 Mars 2012)

iClemt a dit:


> Merci les gars pour vos conseils et sol 68 aurait-tu la référence de ton dd interne de 1To que tu as mis dans ton macbook pro. Car je n'ai pas réussi à en trouver sur leur site, enfin je m'y suis pas très bien pris aussi je pense donc si tu avais un lien ou la référence j'apprécierai que tu la partage pour que je puisse me faire une idée. Merci d'avance!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h55 ----------
> 
> Et aussi je voudrai savoir comment faire pour récupérer mes données si je change de disque dur et passe par exemple a un SSD de 256Go. Et que ce dernier à une capacité de stockage inférieure au disque dur (HD) d'origine de mon macbook pro 13 " qui est d'actuellement 320Go et qui est de plus presque remplit (+ de 256Go). Merci!



Ben c'est impossible de faire tenir 320Go dans 256 
Du tris, tu dois faire du tri


----------



## iClemt (20 Mars 2012)

Oui je m'en doute mais comment faire pour transférer mes données de l'un à l'autre une fois le tri effectué parmi les Go en trop? Merci! ^^


----------



## big41 (20 Mars 2012)

iClemt a dit:


> Oui je m'en doute mais comment faire pour transférer mes données de l'un à l'autre une fois le tri effectué parmi les Go en trop? Merci! ^^



Ben une fois que t'as fait le tri, tu clone ton HDD sur le SSD avec CCC (carbon copy cloner), il te faut juste un boitier externe.
T'as pas de sauvegarde TM ?


----------



## iClemt (20 Mars 2012)

Merci bien big41 pour l'astuce et ça ressemble à quoi le boitier externe! Et non j'ai pas de sauvegarde TM car j'attends d'acheter la Time Capsule en 2To vu que j'ai 2 macs et que je pense pouvoir sauvegarder les 2 macs sur la même Time Capsule en wifi, non?


----------



## big41 (21 Mars 2012)

iClemt a dit:


> Merci bien big41 pour l'astuce et ça ressemble à quoi le boitier externe! Et non j'ai pas de sauvegarde TM car j'attends d'acheter la Time Capsule en 2To vu que j'ai 2 macs et que je pense pouvoir sauvegarder les 2 macs sur la même Time Capsule en wifi, non?



Ben un boitier externe c'est... un boitier externe quoi... 
Un truc dans ce genre là ICY Box

Et oui deux Mac peuvent sauvegarder sur une seule TC


----------



## iClemt (21 Mars 2012)

Et aussi je me demandais il fallait quelle dimensions notamment la hauteur qu'il faut pour un disque dur interne à mettre dans un macbook pro 13" car j'en ai trouvé plusieurs sur macway. Mais je n'arrive pas trop à savoir lequel prendre ayant peur de me tromper car n'ayant jamais changer de disque dur interne d'ordi, ni même démonter mon macbook. Donc si vous pouviez me conseiller avec le matériel nécessaire (avec des liens ce serait encore plus cool) et avec des liens de disque dur interne (SSD et HD en 1To si possible) j'apprécierai, merci d'avance! 

Autre question pour utiliser Carbon Copy Cloner il faut relier son HD ou SSD avec ça sur une prise usb du macbook? http://www.materiel.net/boitier-pour-disque-dur-externe/icy-box-ib-ac603-59545.html

Et sinon comment se passe le redémarrage du macbook une fois le nouveau disque dur installé? Il n'y a pas de problème ni de manip spéciale à effectuer?

Et enfin ce serait pour savoir si en augmentant la RAM de mon macbook 13" 2011 de 4Go à 8Go cela changerai quelque chose avec ce type de RAM http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=1D1E4889A5CA7304

Merci à tous ceux qui prendront le temps de me répondre!


----------



## big41 (21 Mars 2012)

iClemt a dit:


> Et aussi je me demandais il fallait quelle dimensions notamment la hauteur qu'il faut pour un disque dur interne à mettre dans un macbook pro 13" car j'en ai trouvé plusieurs sur macway. Mais je n'arrive pas trop à savoir lequel prendre ayant peur de me tromper car n'ayant jamais changer de disque dur interne d'ordi, ni même démonter mon macbook. Donc si vous pouviez me conseiller avec le matériel nécessaire (avec des liens ce serait encore plus cool) et avec des liens de disque dur interne (SSD et HD en 1To si possible) j'apprécierai, merci d'avance!



Il te faut un disque dur de 2,5", les hauteurs sont standard sinon je crois que c'est 9mm



iClemt a dit:


> Autre question pour utiliser Carbon Copy Cloner il faut relier son HD ou SSD avec ça sur une prise usb du macbook? http://www.materiel.net/boitier-pour-disque-dur-externe/icy-box-ib-ac603-59545.html



Ben si t'as un boitier externe pour mettre ton disque le cordon USB est fourni avec sinon le câble dont tu parles ira bien aussi.
Mais je te conseille le boitier externe car ensuite tu peux recycler le disque du Mac came disque externe



iClemt a dit:


> Et sinon comment se passe le redémarrage du macbook une fois le nouveau disque dur installé? Il n'y a pas de problème ni de manip spéciale à effectuer?



Ben très bien, vu que t'as fait un clone, il va démarrer comme avant mais plus vite.
Il faudra juste vérifier que ton disque est bien sectionné comme disque de démarrage (pref système)



iClemt a dit:


> Et enfin ce serait pour savoir si en augmentant la RAM de mon macbook 13" 2011 de 4Go à 8Go cela changerai quelque chose avec ce type de RAM http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=1D1E4889A5CA7304



Pas sûr qu'il supporte 8Go, il est de quand ?
Les 8Go te donneront plus de souplesse si tu fait de la vidéo, et Lion se portera mieux car il utilise tout seul près de 2Go en permanence.



iClemt a dit:


> Merci à tous ceux qui prendront le temps de me répondre!



Pas de quoi


----------



## iClemt (21 Mars 2012)

Merci big41! Alors par contre j'ai pas tout compris pour le câble donc eh bien admettons que je prenne un SSD ou un HD qu'est ce qu'il faut faire dans l'ordre chronologique une fois que j'aurai reçu mon nouveau disque dur? (Si tu pouvais m'expliquer la démarche à suivre j'apprécierai) 
Et sinon oui mon macbook pro core i5 2011 supporte 8Go de RAM j'ai fait le test avec le scanner crucial ils peuvent même en supporter 16 je crois mais les barrettes de 2x8Go sont encore trop chères genre 200&#8364; alors que les 2x4Go sont à 40&#8364; je crois donc j'opterai pour celles-ci dans un premier temps!


----------



## big41 (21 Mars 2012)

iClemt a dit:


> Merci big41! Alors par contre j'ai pas tout compris pour le câble donc eh bien admettons que je prenne un SSD ou un HD qu'est ce qu'il faut faire dans l'ordre chronologique une fois que j'aurai reçu mon nouveau disque dur? (Si tu pouvais m'expliquer la démarche à suivre j'apprécierai)



Bon alors deux solution pour faire le clone:
- avec un boitier externe
- avec le câble que t'as trouvé

Je te conseille un boitier externe comme ça tu peux recycler ton disque en sauvegarde TM
Pourquoi tu prend pas un disque hybride ? T'as la vélocité d'un SSD (enfin presque) et la capacité d'un HDD.

Bon bref, tu fais ton choix, tu commandes un disque et tu le reçois, voici les étapes à suivre:

1- tu connectes le nouveau disque à ton Mac avec le câble ou un boitier externe
2- tu dois formater le nouveau disque en Mac OS jounalisé
3- quand c'est fait tu lance CCC et tu créé un clone de ton DDI
4- quand c'est terminé, tu éjectes le disque et tu éteins ton Mac
5- tu ouvres le dos du Mac, tu démontes le DDI et tu le remplace par ton nouveau disque
6- tu refermes tout
7- tu démarres ton MBP et tu vérifie que tout se passe bien
8- tu vas dans "pref système" et tu vérifie que ton Ddi est sectionné comme disque de démarrage, si ce n'est pas le cas, tu le sélectionne et tu redémarre ton MBP
9- tu profite de ton Mac 



iClemt a dit:


> Et sinon oui mon macbook pro core i5 2011 supporte 8Go de RAM j'ai fait le test avec le scanner crucial ils peuvent même en supporter 16 je crois mais les barrettes de 2x8Go sont encore trop chères genre 200 alors que les 2x4Go sont à 40 je crois donc j'opterai pour celles-ci dans un premier temps!



Alors oui tu peux lui mettre 8Go de RAM, ça lui fera du bien.
Moi j'ai acheté la semaine dernière un MBP 15" Core i7, et j'avais en parallèle commandé un jeu de barrettes de 2x4Go et le disque Seagate Momentus XT 750Go en SATA 3 avec 8Go de SSD.
Et ça fonctionne nickel, le Mac démarre en 20sec prêt à faire feu


----------



## iClemt (21 Mars 2012)

big41 a dit:


> 2- tu dois formater le nouveau disque en Mac OS jounalisé


Euh désolé mais comment on formate le nouveau disque en Mac Os journalisé? :$

Et sinon c'est vraiment bien les Hybrides? Mais ça change quoi au juste, le disque dur est séparé en 2 parties SSD et HD? Désolé pour toutes ces questions.

Et sinon oui je pense que je vais mettre de la RAM en plus aussi car tu as raison j'avais pas fait gaffe mais Lion consomme 2go de RAM tout seul comme tu l'as dit j'ai vu ça avec iStat Menus


----------



## big41 (21 Mars 2012)

iClemt a dit:


> Euh désolé mais comment on formate le nouveau disque en Mac Os journalisé? :$



Y'a longtemps que t'as un Mac ? :mouais:

Alors "utilitaire de disque", tu sectionne le disque que tu veux formater, tu clique sur "effacer" et tu choisis "Mac OS Etendu (journalisé)" dans le menu déroulant et hop tu cliques et c'es parti 



iClemt a dit:


> Et sinon c'est vraiment bien les Hybrides? Mais ça change quoi au juste, le disque dur est séparé en 2 parties SSD et HD? Désolé pour toutes ces questions.



Ben oui, comme je l'ai dit, j'avais eu un 320Go dont je n'étais pas convaincu mais qui n'avait que 4Go de SSD
Le modèle 750Go est en SATA 3 et a 8Go de SSD
Pour 180&#8364; environ t'as un disque "presque" aussi rapide qu'un SSD mais la capacité d'un disque à plateau.
Sortant d'un MBP avec SSD je ne me sens pas ralenti, bon en même temps je suis passé d'un C2D 2?4Ghz à un Core i7 2,2Ghz 

Mais je ne veux plus sacrifié la capacité de stockage à la rapidité, donc cet hybride est une solution intermédiaire qui est pour moi le meilleurs compromis prix/capacité/rapidité 

Va voir ici le Momentus XT 750Go



iClemt a dit:


> Et sinon oui je pense que je vais mettre de la RAM en plus aussi car tu as raison j'avais pas fait gaffe mais Lion consomme 2go de RAM tout seul comme tu l'as dit j'ai vu ça avec iStat Menus



Ah ben oui, par rapport à SL il consomme de la RAM, donc 8Go ne seront pas de trop.
Par contre 16Go je ne vois pas l'avantage


----------



## iClemt (21 Mars 2012)

Euh ça va faire 3-4 ans que je suis sous mac mais je n'ai jamais utilisé cet utilitaire car je n'ai jamais bidouillé mes DD pour les changer ou autres. 

Par contre comme j'ai acheté il y a 1 mois, un DDE My passport 1To (pour stocker mes films), je l'ai donc reformaté (en effaçant tout ce qu'il contenait) mais avec ta technique (en utilisant l'utilitaire de disque) ça aurait fait la même chose non?


----------



## big41 (22 Mars 2012)

iClemt a dit:


> Euh ça va faire 3-4 ans que je suis sous mac mais je n'ai jamais utilisé cet utilitaire car je n'ai jamais bidouillé mes DD pour les changer ou autres.



Ok, autant pour moi 



iClemt a dit:


> Par contre comme j'ai acheté il y a 1 mois, un DDE My passport 1To (pour stocker mes films), je l'ai donc reformaté (en effaçant tout ce qu'il contenait) mais avec ta technique (en utilisant l'utilitaire de disque) ça aurait fait la même chose non?



Ben t'as fait comment pour le formater ? Parce que je ne connais pas d'autre moyen que l'utilitaire de disque.
Ou alors ton DDE était déjà près formaté pour Mac.


----------



## iClemt (23 Mars 2012)

Euh alors eh bien je m'en souviens plus trop mais au début j'avais installé le logiciel qui allait avec le disque dur et qui était aussi dessus, c'est WD Smartware. Et donc, je crois qu'au début ce logiciel m'avait proposé de le formaté. Mais après, comme je n'aimais pas du tout ce logiciel que je ne trouvais absolument pas pratique j'ai tout désinstallé et supprimer du disque et donc j'ai repris la bonne vieille méthode du "glisser-déposer" que je trouve plus pratique à mon goût pour synchroniser mes films! Voilà 

PS: Il est déjà remplit ^^ donc si tu as un autre disque dur externe bon rapport qualité/prix je suis preneur!


----------



## kaos (23 Mars 2012)

Dans la guamme des 7200 Tm c'est les *Scorpio black/Blue* qui bombarde le plus et après les *Seagate Momentus *.

Compte 80 euros je pense


----------



## iClemt (23 Mars 2012)

Salut kaos alors sur internet j'ai bien chercher mais je n'ai pas réussi à trouver les disques dur que tu m'as parler les wd scorpio black/blue en 1To et 7200. Au fait je voulais savoir si il faut que l'interface soit SATA III sur mon macbook? 
Et si quelqu'un pouvait m'indiquer à quoi correspondent les spécifications sur les DD comme la mémoire tampon et l'interface car je n'arrive pas à me décider dans mon choix de disque dur. Donc si quelqu'un pouvait me préciser les caractéristiques que je dois prendre, ce serait sympa! Merci d'avance!

Rappel: Macbook Pro Early 2011, core i5, 4 GB RAM


----------



## itOtO (23 Mars 2012)

Scorpio Blue 5400tr/min 1To : http://www.materiel.net/disque-dur/...io-blue-s-ata-ii-1-to-5400-trs-min-70007.html
C'est du SATA II, il n'y a pas de 2,5" SATA III de 1To ne faisant que 9,5mm d'épaisseur. (Fait gaffe il y a une autre modèle de scorpio blue annoncé à 5200tr/min et moins cher, mais qui fait 12,5mm d'épaisseur ce qui ne rentre pas dans le MBP

Et le seagate momentus XT hybrid qui ne fait que 750Go mais est beaucoup plus performant (vraiment bcp plus!): http://www.materiel.net/disque-dur/seagate-momentus-xt-sata-iii-6-gb-s-750-go-75046.html


----------



## kaos (23 Mars 2012)

Je sais pas si nos mac prennent le sata 3 / j'en suis pas sur  mais si on met un sata 3 il tourne en 2 ( a moins que je confonde avec des soucis de SSD et optibay dans un autre fil ... )

Effectivement pas de 1 to / Il te faut vraiment 1 To ? c'est énorme dans un portable ...
Et ça veut dire qu'il faut le méme en sauvegarde / 750 c'est bien déjà ? 
Ou tu trimballe la sauvegarde mondiale de wikipédia  ? 

Le Momentus XT est très intéressant / néanmoins il excelle lorsqu'on charge régulièrement les mêmes fichiers ( ou logiciels ) il les met dans la partie SSD pour les mettre a dispo rapidement .


----------



## itOtO (23 Mars 2012)

Le problème SATA c'est sur la ligne du superdrive lorsqu'on le remplace par un optibay (si je ne m'abuse...).

J'avoue que je ne vois pas trop non plus l'intérêt du 1To... En plus c'est un 5400tr/min donc les perfs vraiment moyennes...


----------



## big41 (23 Mars 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Scorpio Blue 5400tr/min 1To : http://www.materiel.net/disque-dur/...io-blue-s-ata-ii-1-to-5400-trs-min-70007.html
> C'est du SATA II, il n'y a pas de 2,5" SATA III de 1To ne faisant que 9,5mm d'épaisseur. (Fait gaffe il y a une autre modèle de scorpio blue annoncé à 5200tr/min et moins cher, mais qui fait 12,5mm d'épaisseur ce qui ne rentre pas dans le MBP
> 
> Et le seagate momentus XT hybrid qui ne fait que 750Go mais est beaucoup plus performant (vraiment bcp plus!): http://www.materiel.net/disque-dur/seagate-momentus-xt-sata-iii-6-gb-s-750-go-75046.html



Ça fait deux pages que je m'évertues à lui dire de prendre un Momentus XT 750Go, il a 8Go de SSD pour la rapidité, 750Go de plateaux pour la capacité et il est SATA 3 
J'en ai un, et mon MBP 15" Core i7 Late 2011 acheté le WE dernier démarre en 23" 
Mon ancien MBP 15" Late 2008 C2D 2,4Ghz avec un SSD Crucial C300 démarre en 30" 
Alors rapport qualité/prix/capacité/vélocité ce Momentux XT est e top, mais attention, en 750Go, car c'est le seul avec 8Go de SSD et SATA3, es version 320 et 500Go ont 4Go de SSD et SATA 2

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h30 ----------




kaos a dit:


> Je sais pas si nos mac prennent le sata 3 / j'en suis pas sur  mais si on met un sata 3 il tourne en 2 ( a moins que je confonde avec des soucis de SSD et optibay dans un autre fil ... )



Oui tu confond, quand on met un SSD dans l'optibay il est même en SATA 1
Et je peux te garantir que les MBP Late 2011 (tous les 2011 même) tourne en SATA 3, le mien en tout cas affiche bien 6Gbs en liaison avec le Momentus XT 



kaos a dit:


> Effectivement pas de 1 to / Il te faut vraiment 1 To ? c'est énorme dans un portable ...
> Et ça veut dire qu'il faut le méme en sauvegarde / 750 c'est bien déjà ?
> Ou tu trimballe la sauvegarde mondiale de wikipédia  ?



 Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais il reste arcbouté sur 1To alors que le Momentus en 750Go est déjà bien suffisant 



kaos a dit:


> Le Momentus XT est très intéressant / néanmoins il excelle lorsqu'on charge régulièrement les mêmes fichiers ( ou logiciels ) il les met dans la partie SSD pour les mettre a dispo rapidement .



Effectivement, mais même un logiciel chargé rarement se lance plus vite qu'avec un HDD conventionnel
iTunes s'ouvre en un rebond dans le dock avec 25Go de zik, des films et des apps
Iphoto que j'ouvre plus rarement prend deux rebond maxi, Word, Excel idem.
Et c'est plus rapide au deuxième lancement (merci le SSD).
Pour avoir eu un SSD sur mon ancien Mac (que ma chérie prend en main en oubliant son PC) c'est vrai qu'il est plus rapide, mais 375 avec une promo pour un 256Go contre 180 pour 750Go avec des performances à peine plus faible, mon choix est vite fait.
Ce WE je vais transférer le SSD dans mon Mac pour tester le démarrage et la fluidité et je vous ferais un CR sur les différences.
Il devrait certes être plus rapide, mais je ne suis pas sûr de gagner tant que ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h39 ----------




itOtO a dit:


> Le problème SATA c'est sur la ligne du superdrive lorsqu'on le remplace par un optibay (si je ne m'abuse...).
> 
> J'avoue que je ne vois pas trop non plus l'intérêt du 1To... En plus c'est un 5400tr/min donc les perfs vraiment moyennes...



Je plussois, mais il s'obstine avec son 1To, alors moi je commence à me fatiguer...


----------



## kaos (23 Mars 2012)

On es là que pour conseiller   après ....


----------



## big41 (23 Mars 2012)

kaos a dit:


> On es là que pour conseiller   après ....



Oui je sais, j'en ai profité aussi, c'est pour ça que j'aide dès que je le peux, mais là je suis à bout d'argument.


----------



## itOtO (23 Mars 2012)

En même temps, 30 posts pour un changement de disque dur c'est pas tout les jours


----------



## big41 (24 Mars 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> En même temps, 30 posts pour un changement de disque dur c'est pas tout les jours



C'est vrai, ça nous permet de nous exprimer


----------



## iClemt (26 Mars 2012)

Bon eh bien je dois vous dire que vous avez réussi à me convaincre d'opter pour le Seagate Momentus XT Hybrid, je l'achèterai en Mai quand je serai en vacances  
Et la raison pour laquelle je souhaitait avec obstination un disque dur de 1To c'était car vu que je télécharge beaucoup de films en HD et ils prennent donc beaucoup de place (environ 10Gb par film) et mon disque dur externe étant plein je voulais faire d'une pierre deux coups! Lol 
Mais je vais devoir me rendre à l'évidence qu'il faut aussi que je me prenne un nouveau DDE, en plus de celui d'origine du mac que je vais donc récupérer. 
Et il faut que je me prenne quoi comme disque pour cloner le seagate avec CCC?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h43 ----------

Et si quelqu'un pouvait me passer un lien avec les outils qu'il faut pour démonter un macbook pro ce serait sympa!
Et également un lien avec un petit tuto pour démonter son MBP en français ce serait cool! 
Merci d'avance 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h44 ----------




big41 a dit:


> Effectivement, mais même un logiciel chargé rarement se lance plus vite qu'avec un HDD conventionnel
> iTunes s'ouvre en un rebond dans le dock avec 25Go de zik, des films et des apps
> Iphoto que j'ouvre plus rarement prend deux rebond maxi, Word, Excel idem.
> Et c'est plus rapide au deuxième lancement (merci le SSD).
> ...



Je pense que MBP devrait être bop plus rapide quand même avec ton SSD car j'ai réussi à trouver une vidéo qui compare un Macbook Air et MBP avec SSD sur youtube : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp720fEnuRs&feature=relmfu
PS: Un MBP avec un SSD a l'air super puissant quand tu vois qu'il a même pas besoin d'un rebond dans le dock pour ouvrir un application :O
Donc tentant aussi le SSD


----------



## big41 (26 Mars 2012)

iClemt a dit:


> Bon eh bien je dois vous dire que vous avez réussi à me convaincre d'opter pour le Seagate Momentus XT Hybrid, je l'achèterai en Mai quand je serai en vacances
> Et la raison pour laquelle je souhaitait avec obstination un disque dur de 1To c'était car vu que je télécharge beaucoup de films en HD et ils prennent donc beaucoup de place (environ 10Gb par film) et mon disque dur externe étant plein je voulais faire d'une pierre deux coups! Lol
> Mais je vais devoir me rendre à l'évidence qu'il faut aussi que je me prenne un nouveau DDE, en plus de celui d'origine du mac que je vais donc récupérer.
> Et il faut que je me prenne quoi comme disque pour cloner le seagate avec CCC?



Je comprend rien ? Qu'est-ce que tu veux prendre comme disque pour cloner le seagate ? Quel seagate ? Ton DDE ? Ben n'importe lequel de la capacité que tu veux.



iClemt a dit:


> Et si quelqu'un pouvait me passer un lien avec les outils qu'il faut pour démonter un macbook pro ce serait sympa!
> Et également un lien avec un petit tuto pour démonter son MBP en français ce serait cool!
> Merci d'avance



Pour les outils il y a un kit d'outil sur Mac Way je crois.




iClemt a dit:


> Je pense que MBP devrait être bop plus rapide quand même avec ton SSD car j'ai réussi à trouver une vidéo qui compare un Macbook Air et MBP avec SSD sur youtube : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp720fEnuRs&feature=relmfu
> PS: Un MBP avec un SSD a l'air super puissant quand tu vois qu'il a même pas besoin d'un rebond dans le dock pour ouvrir un application :O
> Donc tentant aussi le SSD




Oui le SSD est tentant mais je te le repette, 375&#8364; pour 256Go contre 180&#8364; pour 750Go avec à pain moins de rapidité, moi mon choix est fait


----------



## ness_Du_frat (26 Mars 2012)

Tu trouves des tutos sur youtube pour démonter le macbook. C'est pas compliqué, hein. Tu le tournes, tu dévisses, tu soulèves, tu dévisses les deux vis qui tiennent la petite barre noire au-dessus du dur, tu prends le dur (en faisant gaffe à la nappe), tu le débranches, tu mets ton nouveau dur, tu le remets dans son emplacement, tu remets la barre noire, tu remets le capot, et tu revisses ! Super simple !
Sinon, les outils, moi je n'ai eu besoin que d'un tournevis philips 00 (je crois. C'est un tout petit cruciforme) et un torx, je peux te donner la référence exacte, je crois que c'est le 6. Mais après, si tu planifies plus souvent des expéditions au coeur de ton ordi, achète un kit, du coup tu auras de bons outils.

Edit : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUr_ngWcSp0 (tuto pour démonter le macbook pro 13 pouces en français).


----------



## Nagno (27 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous!

Je lis vos posts sur le Seagate Moment XT, et j'avoue que je suis super intéressé d'avoir un seul dur qui combine du SSD et du stockage. Je ne suis pas fane de booter sur un SSD et de mettre le HDD dans l'optical bay ou inversement.
Donc cette solution peut être fantastique pour moi!!

Cependant, je me doute que la partie SSD du Momentus ne doit pas égaler celle d'un M4, cependant, je voudrai savoir ce que vaut le SSD du Momentus. Y a-t-il des tests qui ont été fait ou quoi?

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## iClemt (27 Mars 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Je comprend rien ? Qu'est-ce que tu veux prendre comme disque pour cloner le seagate ? Quel seagate ? Ton DDE ? Ben n'importe lequel de la capacité que tu veux.



En faite, je t'ai écouté je pense prendre le Seagate au moins que les prix des SSD ne chutent miraculeusement. LOL ^^
Et la raison pour laquelle je voulais du 1To au début c'est parce que je télécarte beaucoup de films en HD (soit environ 10Gb/film).
Et vu que mon disque dur externe de 1To est plein je voulais savoir quel disque dur externe me conseillez vous pour sauvegarde mie Machine et stocker du contenu multimédia, ou si il m'en faut 2 (1 pour Tm et 1 pour le multimédia)?
Voilà


----------



## big41 (27 Mars 2012)

iClemt a dit:


> En faite, je t'ai écouté je pense prendre le Seagate au moins que les prix des SSD ne chutent miraculeusement. LOL ^^
> Et la raison pour laquelle je voulais du 1To au début c'est parce que je télécarte beaucoup de films en HD (soit environ 10Gb/film).



Oui ça j'avais compris 



iClemt a dit:


> Et vu que mon disque dur externe de 1To est plein je voulais savoir quel disque dur externe me conseillez vous pour sauvegarde mie Machine et stocker du contenu multimédia, ou si il m'en faut 2 (1 pour Tm et 1 pour le multimédia)?
> Voilà



Ah OK, j'ai compris, alors oui il faut deux disques, un dédié à TM et l'autre pour tes films, c'est plus sûr, enfin moi c'est ce que j'ai 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h39 ----------

Tu ne devrais pas regretter le Seagate Momentus, tu verras que les 8Go de SSD sont bien là pour la rapidité et les 750Go de plateau pour la capacité 

Et puis comme tu le dis, à moins que les SSD ne voient leur prix chuter vertigineusement... les plateaux ont encore de beaux jours devant eux


----------



## kaos (27 Mars 2012)

y'a un SSD de 128 Go à 89 euros en ce moment sur le net ... je crois que c'est un vernbatim ou la méme marque que des clefs USB / RAm je sais plus ... faut fouiner .

Il a pas les meilleurs perfs mais ça reste le moins cher du marché .


----------



## big41 (27 Mars 2012)

kaos a dit:


> y'a un SSD de 128 Go à 89 euros en ce moment sur le net ... je crois que c'est un vernbatim ou la méme marque que des clefs USB / RAm je sais plus ... faut fouiner .
> 
> Il a pas les meilleurs perfs mais ça reste le moins cher du marché .



Il veut 1To 
Là il va devoir mettre un optibay et perdre le superdrive 
Plus l'achat d'un HDD...
L'hybride est une bonne alternative


----------



## Matiou76 (26 Février 2013)

merci à vous pour ce sujet qui en aide plus d'un, moi en fessant parti ^^.


----------

